

How I use Git: Extracting Info - zaiste
http://zaiste.net/2012/06/how_i_use_git_getting_info/

======
coworfing
I'm amazed every day by what we can do with git...

------
julienmu
This is full of nice tips, thanks a lot.

------
albanlv
Good one. Thanks for sharing.

